# Broken Sword Trilogy



## Besty4290 (Apr 24, 2009)

Recently purchased the Broken Sword Trilogy and got round to playing it yesterday, I played for a bit and then when I wentto save the game it wouldn't let me. The error message just said it couldn't write to the path selected and it doesn't give you an option to save anywhere else.

I checked the directory out and it was set to read only, so I changed that and tried again but still the same error. 

Any help?

Cheers, 
Besty.


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

Hey there,
I've got this game and I had the same problem. I've got it fixed.
I'm going to assume you have Vista. 
You need to right click the desktop icon for BS1 (and the others) and go into Properties. Then, click the Compatibility tab. On that tab, you will see a checkbox that says "Run this program as an administrator". You want to make sure that's checked.
Now, that alone will fix your problem. However, to prevent any other problems, I would recommend that you get the most recent version of ScummVM first.
You can get that here:
http://www.scummvm.org/downloads.php
Once you download the new ScummVM, you'll need to change your shortcut a little.
Change the target to

```
"C:\Program Files\ScummVM\scummvm.exe" -cmastertronic.ini sword1
```
 (This is assuming you used the default path for ScummVM). This will load it in the new version of ScummVM.
If you've saved already, then it will ask you to convert them. This is normal.

Now, if, for some reason, you can't get it to work by giving it admin right, you just need to change where the game makes its save file. You do this by starting ScummVM and going into the options. Change the save path to something like My Documents or something similar.


----------



## Besty4290 (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks very much mate, that fixed it!


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

You're very welcome! Enjoy the great game.


----------

